# Kwame Brown Watch



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kwame's teammates failed him tonight as the Grizzlies fell to the Bucks 102-97.

Kwame statline: 4 pts/ 4 rbs / 3 TO / 2-2 FT(which is 100%)

His +/- was -14. How long until he demands to be traded to a winner? Kwame does not deserve this.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Not much to watch. :laugh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

thaKEAF said:


> Not much to watch. :laugh:


You will be doing plenty of watching over the next 3 months!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Kwame's teammates failed him tonight as the Grizzlies fell to the Bucks 102-97.
> 
> Kwame statline: 4 pts/ 4 rbs / 3 TO / 2-2 FT(which is 100%)
> 
> His +/- was -14. How long until he demands to be traded to a winner? Kwame does not deserve this.


Cooold blooded! But really, it is so good to be rid of Kwame. Do we play against the Grizzlies again this year? That'd be fun.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Cooold blooded! But really, it is so good to be rid of Kwame. Do we play against the Grizzlies again this year? That'd be fun.


Yep March 29th in LA.



Cris said:


> You will be doing plenty of watching over the next 3 months!


:no:


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

4 points, 4 rebounds, 3 turnovers = $120,000....Kwame has the sweetest gig on the planet. Who else gets paid this well to suck so badly?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Don't forget two fouls in the first.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

george bush doesn't even get paid that much to stink it up.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Kwame's teammates failed him tonight as the Grizzlies fell to the Bucks 102-97.
> 
> Kwame statline: 4 pts/ 4 rbs / 3 TO / 2-2 FT(which is 100%)
> 
> His +/- was -14. How long until he demands to be traded to a winner? Kwame does not deserve this.


im not too sure how that +/- stuff works BUT, i saw kwame being at -14, and no one else even being close and i knew it was bad hahaha its krazy

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6PP4RT-vv-o&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6PP4RT-vv-o&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rq44jwL4BT0&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rq44jwL4BT0&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

man alot of people dont like Stephen a smith but what he says in both of those videos are some of the funniest things i have heard on the history of television 
ahahhahahah:lol:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Showtime87 said:


> 4 points, 4 rebounds, 3 turnovers = $120,000....Kwame has the sweetest gig on the planet. Who else gets paid this well to suck so badly?


Brian Grant when he was still playing had it pretty well.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Is he going to get booed do you think? Personally I wouldn't boo him, I like the guy even though i know thats a faux-pas aroun here.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Is he going to get booed do you think? Personally I wouldn't boo him, I like the guy even though i know thats a faux-pas aroun here.


No need to boo him. He's not significant enough to get boos (unless he's wearing a Lakers uniform).


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kwam-may Brown


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Is he going to get booed do you think? Personally I wouldn't boo him, I like the guy even though i know thats a faux-pas aroun here.


Are you kidding me? He got booed when he was a laker!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Cris said:


> Are you kidding me? He got booed when he was a laker!


Yeah, but he didn't get booed because he was a bad guy, it was just because he was so inept. I don't think you boo a guy like that when he comes back to town.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Yeah, but he didn't get booed because he was a bad guy, it was just because he was so inept. I don't think you boo a guy like that when he comes back to town.


Please..... Utah Fans booed Derek Fisher. Enough Said.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

this thread needs to get stickied.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Exactly I know that he got booed with all those turnovers a couple of weeks ago, but when I actually look at his whole tenure here I wouldn't feel the need to boo him. I mean we got rid of him, it's not like he was trying to get out of here.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

also i know the guy is still a bust, but hey if ronny likes the guy i don't think i could boo him


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

ronny likes everyone 

i bet he'll be cracking jokes with psycho britney if she ever had courtside seats at staples


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Cris said:


> Please..... Utah Fans booed Derek Fisher. Enough Said.


Yeah, but that's because he wanted to leave the team. Kwame didn't want to leave. It's different. Not a huge issue, but I'd be willing to bet that he does NOT get booed.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good game, Kwame.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Yeah, but that's because he wanted to leave the team. Kwame didn't want to leave. It's different. Not a huge issue, but I'd be willing to bet that he does NOT get booed.


He didn't want to leave anywhere. My dad travels and works with doctors all the time all over the world and he even said Salt Lake city is not the place to be with what his daughter has.

I will go as far as Guaranteeing he gets booed when introduced and applauded for turning the ball over.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

he shouldn't be booed. imo, it's kind of like bullying someone.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Boo him?? WTF.. If another team is desperate enough to play him.. You should be cheering? Because that means there down 20 with no hope!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Why are we so worried about Kwame? He's someone else's problem.


We should focus on Luke Walton instead. He's the Kwame Brown of the team now. HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HAH AHA HAHHAHHA HA H HAH AHAHHAHABHBHA H AH HA H AH H A A HAHAHAHA H AH AH AH AH HA HA HHHAHAHA H A HA HA H AH AH AH AH HHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHRRRHAHAHAHREEHRHHAHAHAHAHA @ LUKE.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

you got the monkey off your back congrats KDOS


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

KDOS said:


> Why are we so worried about Kwame? He's someone else's problem.
> 
> 
> We should focus on Luke Walton instead. He's the Kwame Brown of the team now. HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HAH AHA HAHHAHHA HA H HAH AHAHHAHABHBHA H AH HA H AH H A A HAHAHAHA H AH AH AH AH HA HA HHHAHAHA H A HA HA H AH AH AH AH HHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHRRRHAHAHAHREEHRHHAHAHAHAHA @ LUKE.





dannyM said:


> you got the monkey off your back congrats KDOS


You two are hilarious.

:lol:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Seriously, we should applaud Kwame when he comes back here. The past is behind us. Not only did Kwame make it possible to get Pau Gasol, now another team has Kwame dragging them down. We should be grateful.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Cris said:


> Please..... Utah Fans booed Derek Fisher. Enough Said.


Now that was sick. I lost all respect for Utah fans (not that I really had any before) after hearing that crap. One day I'm going to go to Utah just to boo and heckle Jazz fans. Those a-holes.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> Seriously, we should applaud Kwame when he comes back here. The past is behind us. Not only did Kwame make it possible to get Pau Gasol, now another team has Kwame dragging them down. We should be grateful.


Seriously. I would give the guy a standing O. :lol:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Cris said:


> He didn't want to leave anywhere. My dad travels and works with doctors all the time all over the world and he even said Salt Lake city is not the place to be with what his daughter has.
> 
> I will go as far as Guaranteeing he gets booed when introduced and applauded for turning the ball over.


Well, yeah, he wanted to leave because of his daughter. I didn't say he wanted to leave because he didn't like the team or the city. But he definitely wanted to leave.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*TAKE HIM BACK!*


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

thaKEAF said:


> *TAKE HIM BACK!*


Lol. What are you complaining about? He shot 100% from the field last night!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Kwame's the second or third best big man on the Grizzlies right now...out of six candidates.

When I have to watch Brian Cardinal, Andre Brown and Jason mother ****ing Collins, I don't have a single bad thing to say about Kwame Brown. In fact, Kwame Brown is a breath of fresh air whenever those three guys are touching the court. Kwame Brown is a serviceable player compared to those three. Kwame Brown is a No. 1 overall draft pick compared to those three.

Remember us when you're divvying out your rings.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

:lol:

That's not even fair. Just jump to our bandwagon. We would absolutely accept you.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> :lol:
> 
> That's not even fair. Just jump to our bandwagon. We would absolutely accept you.


Any gifts involved? :wink:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Kwame's the second or third best big man on the Grizzlies right now...out of six candidates.
> 
> When I have to watch Brian Cardinal, Andre Brown and Jason mother ****ing Collins, I don't have a single bad thing to say about Kwame Brown. In fact, Kwame Brown is a breath of fresh air whenever those three guys are touching the court. Kwame Brown is a serviceable player compared to those three. Kwame Brown is a No. 1 overall draft pick compared to those three.
> 
> Remember us when you're divvying out your rings.


:lol:


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh man, I feel sorry for you Grizz fans. When Kwame Brown is a "breath of fresh air" you know you have it BAD.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Kwame's the second or third best big man on the Grizzlies right now...out of six candidates.
> 
> When I have to watch Brian Cardinal, Andre Brown and Jason mother ****ing Collins, I don't have a single bad thing to say about Kwame Brown. In fact, Kwame Brown is a breath of fresh air whenever those three guys are touching the court. Kwame Brown is a serviceable player compared to those three. Kwame Brown is a No. 1 overall draft pick compared to those three.
> 
> Remember us when you're divvying out your rings.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

I accept any and all Grizzlies fan to the wagon


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Rawse said:


> Kwame's the second or third best big man on the Grizzlies right now...out of six candidates.
> 
> When I have to watch Brian Cardinal, Andre Brown and Jason mother ****ing Collins, I don't have a single bad thing to say about Kwame Brown. In fact, Kwame Brown is a breath of fresh air whenever those three guys are touching the court. Kwame Brown is a serviceable player compared to those three. Kwame Brown is a No. 1 overall draft pick compared to those three.
> 
> Remember us when you're divvying out your rings.


Rawse is the greatest person on earth...We sure will


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Watching the grizzlies Right now and they are not even looking for Kwame in the post at all. Kwame had some great passes in the post but only when the ball went to him be accident and it's funny how the memphis commentators are surprised by the passing of Kwame. Kwame also looks to be in VERY good shape! Just a month ago he was fat in L.A now he looks buff in Memphis (Is he pulling a Shaq). I wonder how happy he is there though because in L.A he had playing time plus the he was involved in the offense. On the Grizzzlies, at least tonight, he looked like an outcast with the players ignoring him on the court. poor Kwame.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kwame's probably glad he's with the grizzlies. his season ends soon, so he can go out and party some lol.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Well Memphis likes to run n gun more than we did, so he should be in better shape.


----------

